# assistente allo stile



## BURRITO

Ciao di nuovo,
sempre nel campo della moda come si dice "assistente allo stile"? grazie!


----------



## traduttrice

¿qué te parece *asistente de imagen*?


----------



## irene.acler

¿También se podría decir "auxiliar de imagen", o el término "auxiliar" se refiere a algo distinto?


----------



## traduttrice

Se me ocurrió otra mucho mejor... *ASESOR DE IMAGEN* !!!


----------



## rocamadour

Hola tod@s! 
Yo creo que *asistente/auxiliar/asesor de imagen* correspondan al italiano "consulente d'immagine" Mi duda es si eso es lo mismo de "assistente allo stile" (que por cierto es la primera vez que lo veo escrito... ).
Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Rocamadour, a decir verdad yo tampoco nunca he escuchado "assistente allo stile".


----------



## Neuromante

irene.acler said:


> Rocamadour, a decir verdad yo tampoco   he escuchado nunca "assistente allo stile".
> 
> Rocamadour, a decir verdad tampoco yo  he escuchado nunca "assistente allo stile".


 
Forze è lo assistente allo truccatore/parrucchiere. Stilismo fa riferimento a questo campo del "Fashion" Estilista è penso che in italiano si dica stilista sarebbe la persona che cura la presenza fisica dei modelli nei servizi di moda con lo incarico di fargli apparire in sintonia con le essigenze del lavoro comisionato.

Potrebbe essere anche la persona che acompagna il fotografo per un servizio di decorazione e apre il solito libro che poi troviammo in tutte le tavole di tutti i salotti di tutte le riviste di decorazione e mette la solita mela in tutte le cucine.... a giocco col coleri delle parete.


Boh, o ricontrolato il primo messagio è penso di avere essagerato, ma lo lascio lo stesso.  Tanto, penso che sia lo stesso un aiuto


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por la corrección, Neuromante.


----------



## rocamadour

Neuromante said:


> Forse è l'assistente allo truccatore/parrucchiere. Stilismo fa riferimento a questo campo del "Fashion" Estilista  penso che in italiano si dica stilista sarebbe la persona che cura la presenza fisica dei modelli nei servizi di moda con l'incarico di farlo apparire in sintonia con le essigenze del lavoro comissionato.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche la persona che acompagna il fotografo per un servizio di decorazione e apre il solito libro che poi troviammo su tutti tavoli di tutti i salotti di tutte le riviste di decorazione [arredamento] e mette la solita mela in tutte le cucine.... [coordinata/in armonia] con i colori delle pareti.
> 
> 
> Boh, ho ricontrollato il primo messagio e penso di avere essagerato, ma lo lascio lo stesso. Tanto, penso che sia lo stesso un aiuto


 
Hi Neuromante! 
Sólo algunas pequeñas correcciones... 
[... y saludos a Canarias!   ]


----------



## BURRITO

Non so esattamente che lavoro sia, sto traducendo il cv di un ragazzo che ha lavorato presso delle case di moda, quindi suppongo che sará una specie di assistente dello stilista...ma non ne son sicura...cosa ne dite di "auxiliar estilista"? Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!!


----------



## Neuromante

No, no creo que sea correcto.
Debería ser:
Ayudante (de) estilista
Asistente (de) estilista


Quizas en este caso la persona prefiera más Asistente, es más _chic._ Implica una capacidad de decisión más amplia


----------



## traduttrice

te lo ribadisco, io metterei *asesor de imagen *=)


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Forse è l'assistente del truccatore/parrucchiere. Stilismo fa riferimento al campo del "Fashion"/della moda, Estilista penso che in italiano si dica stilista sarebbe la persona che cura la presenza fisica dei modelli nei servizi di moda con l'incarico di farla apparire in sintonia con le essigenze del lavoro comissionato.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche la persona che accompagna il fotografo per un servizio di arredamento e apre il solito libro che poi troviammo su tutti i tavoli di tutti i salotti di tutte le riviste di decorazione [arredamento] e mette la solita mela in tutte le cucine.... [coordinata/in armonia] con i colori delle pareti.
> 
> 
> Boh, ho ricontrollato il primo messaggio e penso di avere essagerato, ma lo lascio lo stesso. Tanto, penso che sia lo stesso un aiuto/di aiuto.


Qualche altra correzione.


----------



## claudine2006

traduttrice said:


> Te lo ribadisco, io metterei *asesor de imagen *=)


A mí también me parece la opción más acertada.


----------

